# Am I little different?



## if.I.grow.it.theywillcome (Jul 5, 2009)

I am 35 yrs old educated male (master's degree) I have never smoked pot or done an illegal drug. I have never had a drink of alcohol or taken a single pill that wasn't prescribed to me. But I got laid off my job in Feb. (tech sales, research) I have not even had one single person call me for an interview. I have put in application after application and they told me I made too much money and they did not want to hire me. In May I had to start selling some stuff so I did not have to start dipping into savings, 401k...those kind of things. I had a guy text me and tell me that he would trade my old blackberry for a hydroponic grow system, with light and all. (150 HPS) I thought about it and said "fuck it, I'm going to grow pot" I got the whole set up and bought seeds from England. (white widow, AK-47, and Thai X Skunk) After fucking up some of my seeds in the hydroponic system I tried dirt. Took me a while to figure out to germinate and so on. Well now it is 6 weeks later... I have 5 in flowering (1 week in) and I have 25 plants in germination/veg stage. I have turned a whole 10X20 bedroom in my house to a grow room. I am about 2K in. So far every seed I've planted has popped and is doing fine. I have 4 HPS lights and about 20 cfl's in strategic places around the plants. I hope all turns out well and I make some good money...but time will tell. Is anyone else on here coming from high end jobs and higher education? If so I would like to see what you think. I will do this till the economy turns around....


Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## skunkdog (Jul 6, 2009)

pic's??????????????????


----------



## Mcgician (Jul 6, 2009)

Aside from wanting to trade livers with you, I wouldn't change the course of my experiences one bit. Lol. I'm struggling to understand how you could only be 2K in while covering an entire 10' X 20' room. Either you're going to be extremely short on light, or you found some great deals. I have a sneaking suspicion it's not the latter. IMO, CFLs have no business being in a flowering room. And you have 20 of them.....and "strategically placed"?! Too funny. If you want to fill that room with light, you're gonna need more HPS lights dude. That is all. Good luck.


----------



## grow space (Jul 6, 2009)

hello man-sorry about you job and shit.your text is soo dark and i feel 4 you man-but yeah-growing pot is the only real way to go.


best of luck to you....


----------



## SiriusGrower (Jul 6, 2009)

Arguably weed is illegal so you can make money from it / it's illegal because you can make too much money 

Pics would be nice, especially if your looking for help.

Sorry to hear what happened to you , but then maybe this has happened for a reason? 

Best of luck to you sir


----------

